# Mario + portal gun. Free to download game.



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2012)

http://stabyourself.net/mari0/

Enjoy


Apparently you can play through the entire original Super Mario game.
Fun for a bit but the Portal style levels included held my attention for a lot longer.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 5, 2012)

YES  How long has this been out? Last time I checked, it wasn't released yet.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2012)

Captain Sparklez released a video on it in the last few hours. That's as much as I know.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2012)

2-2 of the portal style level better not be too long. Grrrr. Lost my 3 lives really quickly on it. Have to start again.


----------



## conn9 (Mar 6, 2012)

I knew there was a gonna be a thread on this game  Shame you can't save though, or at least have an unlimited lives cheat.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 16, 2012)

The game appears to be updating regularly. Now there is a world selection and I think there always was a saving system.
There are also map packs made by users. Hopefully these will come flowing in soon.
I'm planning on making one myself.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 17, 2012)

oh my god, this is absolutely awesome. 
love mario, love portal -> already love mariO.


----------

